# New planted gorilla glue vivarium



## rparkes (Feb 23, 2015)

(first proper post :blush
So this weekend I think I will be starting my vivarium up,
I have a 45x45x45 exo terra.
My plan is to do a gorilla glue background and sides, with some Mopani/mopane wood against the back and one of the sides.

I will be using a mix of xaxim tree fern, plantation soil and jungle earth (at least I plan to).

Then for the ground I will be using exo terra draining substrate with a mesh above it, then I will be using a substrate mix of plantation soil, jungle earth, xaxim and fine orchid bark. Adding a few live plants, Ficus elastic and Ficus benjamina, and maybe a brom or two. I would like a Ficus pumila or another species or climbing fig up the back. Then seeding the substrate with springtails and various woodlice.

Feel free to tell me if there's too many plants, but from my view I can't see that being the case. Up for any comments/improvements/advice!

Thanks


----------



## Papa Mcknight (Feb 3, 2014)

I wouldn't bother with the ficus benjamina and ficus elastica, save those for around the house. In a 45cm cube, depending what broms you get won't leave much space for those ficus. There's plants of great plants out there to choose from though, just check what size they get to. Everything else sounds fine


----------



## rparkes (Feb 23, 2015)

Papa Mcknight said:


> I wouldn't bother with the ficus benjamina and ficus elastica, save those for around the house. In a 45cm cube, depending what broms you get won't leave much space for those ficus. There's plants of great plants out there to choose from though, just check what size they get to. Everything else sounds fine


So no to the ficus? Do you think there would be room for them without the broms? Just because I prefer them to the Broms and the pygmy chameleons can climb them a bit better :devil: 

I know with the ficus, there'll be trimming but I'm used to bonsais so that's not too much of an issue hahah : victory:

Thanks you as well!


----------



## rparkes (Feb 23, 2015)

will be posting pictures as the project goes along for tips/advice too!

Just waiting on the last of my substrate and mopane wood!


----------



## Papa Mcknight (Feb 3, 2014)

rparkes said:


> So no to the ficus? Do you think there would be room for them without the broms? Just because I prefer them to the Broms and the pygmy chameleons can climb them a bit better :devil:
> 
> I know with the ficus, there'll be trimming but I'm used to bonsais so that's not too much of an issue hahah : victory:
> 
> Thanks you as well!


I was going to ask what you would be keeping in there. If it was dart frogs I would have went with the broms, in your case you know how the benjamina and elastica will grow and can tailor them to the chameleon's needs. If I were you though i'd try get the 45x45x60cm tall exo terra to give you more space for the plants. I found this out myself, my first vivarium was a 60x45x45 exo terra and you don't get much height for scaping and plants. The front of exo terra's have the 5" space under the doors which should be used for around 2.5" of drainage layer and 2.5" of substrate (aslong as whatever is being kept doesn't burrow), leaving you with around 13" height floor to ceiling in the 45cm tall. That's why for my next build I got myself the 45x45x60, it's build journal is in this habitat section


----------



## rparkes (Feb 23, 2015)

Papa Mcknight said:


> I was going to ask what you would be keeping in there. If it was dart frogs I would have went with the broms, in your case you know how the benjamina and elastica will grow and can tailor them to the chameleon's needs. If I were you though i'd try get the 45x45x60cm tall exo terra to give you more space for the plants. I found this out myself, my first vivarium was a 60x45x45 exo terra and you don't get much height for scaping and plants. The front of exo terra's have the 5" space under the doors which should be used for around 2.5" of drainage layer and 2.5" of substrate (aslong as whatever is being kept doesn't burrow), leaving you with around 13" height floor to ceiling in the 45cm tall. That's why for my next build I got myself the 45x45x60, it's build journal is in this habitat section


Thank you for the advice!! I had already bought the 45x45x45 though so I shall keep it in mind for when I come to build another one! Anyway, I have mainly finished it now, just need my Ficus pumila quercifolia, my tank custodians and my chameleons!!! : victory:


----------



## rparkes (Feb 23, 2015)

*finished tank!*

So I have finished the main structure of my vivarium! 
Pictures to follow!


----------



## rparkes (Feb 23, 2015)

*PHOTO HEAVY - Part One*

*Starting off...*










*Applying Gorilla Glue...*



*Applying Glue to Mopane...*



*Expanded Mopane...*










*Expanded Gorilla Glue...*










*Spreading Gorilla Glue...*










*Applying Substrate and Mopane*


----------



## rparkes (Feb 23, 2015)

*PHOTO HEAVY - Part Two*

After Leaving to Prove...










After Adding substrate and Ficus...










Doors closed and Lights on...










Up close...











Hope you all like it, will update as it improves and I get my extra bits! : victory:


----------



## PMA (Jul 10, 2012)

Nice work sir! Interested to see how it grows in. I might have a bargain 45 cube with canopy in the offing soon so nice to see some planted up


----------

